# fitment of swivel seats to a 2004 Nuevo



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi , we are looking at changing to a smaller van, we have looked at a Nuevo, 2004 model recently, which we liked very much. It appears to have fixed cab seats, how easy/hard would it be to convert to swivel seats? Has anyone done this conversion all ready?
many thanks
in advance,
joe


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I did mine recently on a 2005 Fiat Autotrail... Not that DIY minded but had a go and all went well.. Go to youtube and type in swivel seat..
Someone posted a video on how to do it and i followed that..
You will find some swivel based listed on ebay at times, otherwise I found Marcle to be the cheapest...

Youtube.. here it is..


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I changed both of ours on our Hymer Tramp and a few years earlier on our C class Hymer.
Makes the van a lot more comfortable with more usable space.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tidzaboy said:


> Hi , we are looking at changing to a smaller van, we have looked at a Nuevo, 2004 model recently, which we liked very much. It appears to have fixed cab seats,
> joe


You sure Joe? :?

Ours was a 2004 and it had swivel seats. 

If it hasn't it's dead easy to convert, but the sitting position is a bit high with swivels if you are very tall or short . . . maybe the swivels were removed by a previous tall owner who had to stoop to see under the windscreen surround.

If you are very tall (like me) you can get a seat lowering box from Tec Seating and the swivel and seat fit on there with a simple four bolts (each) fixing.

Do beware though - the seats are much heavier than you expect, so watch the poor old back! 8O

I'm on a slow dongle so won't search for the TEC Seating URL - but somebody will have it if you can't find it. The details are on here somewhere anyway, in several places.

Cracking little van the Nuevo - each to his own of course but we have yet to find one that suits us better. 

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.tekseating.co.uk/accessories_64_0_1.htm

Your van must have at least one swivelled seat.....I think :wink:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Swivels*

I converted my AS Pollensa Passenger to swivel. It took a couple of hours and was fairly straightforward. You will probably need Torx bits and if the suppliers of the base do not provide the bolts make sure you use at least 8:8 and preferably 10:9 bolts I used Cap heads.

Steve


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for all the replies, I must admit I didn't look too closely to see if they swivelled Dave, we may go back to the dealer and look again, as the van was very much what we are now looking for ( the kids didn't seem to take to holidays in a M/home - we currently have a Autotrail Cheyenne) but we want to go a bit smaller and continue ourselves )
thanks again,
joe


----------



## midosk (Feb 23, 2006)

We have a nuevo ES, the four berth version, and both front seats swivel and I beleive the drivers seat swivels on the two berth version. We went for the four berth even though we are two most of the time as we find the over cab bed is great for storing bedding and fold away seats. It is great for parking not being that much longer than a car. We have managed in this size of van on two continetal trips of over a month.

Regards
Mike


----------

